# 100K on a diesel. Honestly, high or not?



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen all sorts of things all over the internet about diesels lasting 200K, 300K, and more miles. I trust the opinions of 2 coolers more than most other forums.

I'm in the market for a truck and I'd really really really like to stick to a budget of $10K-$12K with $15K being my max. I know thats not a lot but its what I have. I'm looking for a 4x4 truck extended or quad cab.

There are a ton of trucks for sale in my price range but they all over 100K-150K miles on them. In all honesty do you think these trucks will last another 100-200K miles with basic maintenance? Or are they going to need new seats, new transmission, door locks, basically everything but the motor?

I figured theres probably plenty of ya'll that drive similar higher mileage diesel trucks. If there is are any common problems that occur around the 100-200K mark I'd appreciate hearing about them.

If anyone has a Diesel 4x4 truck with 100K or less miles on it for sale feel free to tell me about it!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm using this truck as an example but what do you think of something like this:

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...=300&maxPrice=15000&listingId=318931356&Log=0


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Duramax - yes
5.9 cummins with a 6 speed - yes
Ford 6.0 - hell no
I drove a 05 dodge with very little issues for 7 years
Drove Chevrolet wreckers 05-08 with 200k to 300k HARD mile with little issue
Had a 6.0 that could not stay on the road


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

slabnabbin said:


> Duramax - yes
> 5.9 cummins with a 6 speed - yes
> Ford 6.0 - hell no
> I drove a 05 dodge with very little issues for 7 years
> ...


X2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I expect 500k out of my diesels. I also drive Ford 6.0s, but have a lot of experience with 6.0s and know there pesky habits. Last one I bought was last August with 80k. Has 145k on it today, with nothing more done to it then some tires,dummy plugs and EGR delete. 

150K is not a lot on a diesel, unless it has spent that whole time hooked to a 15k trailer. With proper maintenance you should see 300k from a diesel easy as long as you do not go crazy with Mods and not pull heavy loads all day every day.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Cant attest to any of the Big 3 Diesels cept for the Dodge 5.9 with a 6spd , put 167,000 miles on one and honestly never had to do anything to the Cummins, but just about everything else on that truck had been replaced or resealed a few times over! I dont see any reason why that truck couldnt roll another 167,000 on the motor, but like I said repairs on the truck were constant! But that truck also spent 7 months of the year in sub zero temps (Alaska) and some of the worst roads in N America , additionally the cold wreaks havoc on all kinds of stuff.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Currently have 157K on my 2003 5.9CTD, have had zero powertrain issues, and its never been babied. Programmer, exhaust, and cold air intake on it for 8 years too btw, for all the worrywarts that cried back then don't do it!, lol.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

have ran the 5.9's 5 & 6 spds in the 300-500k, this is on models from 1997-2004, have an 04 with 310XXX or so on it now.Would not hesitate on a 5.9. The early 6.7's had some regen issue's fromwehat I have heard from other hot shot drivers. I am not a powerstroke fan mainly due to injector replacement cost but have seen the 7.3PSD well into the 300-400k ranges.
6.0's I would stay far away from and the 6.4's seem to be fuel hogs in stock form. They all have thier good points and bad, but yea a diesel is good for well over 100k,especially if it was maintain right.JMO


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

I would not hesitate buying a diesel with over 100K. I currently am running an 02 7.3 psd that has 130K and runs like a champ. I had an 03 6.0 psd prior to this one that I sold with 158K. The 6.0 ran better after 100k than ever before and have been told by others they had the same experience. They are finicky motors and if it was not maintained it will give you lots of problems. I believe that this is true with all of the new diesels, maintenance is the key. Good luck!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

'94 Ford here. Drive it everyday. Has 230,4xx miles on it. Door locks needed maint. Hoses. Brakes. Seals. Very little cost when compared to buying a new one. Love it. Nothing done to the 7.3 liter power plant that moves it. Doesn't like the new fuel but 2 stroke outboard motor oil does the trick there.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Back in 11/2002, I bought "Ol' Black" a 1996 F250 with a 7.3 Powerstroke with 74k on the clock. Other than some minor repairs, Ol' Black is still going strong at 202k. I plan on keeping her for another 200k if she'll do it.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I have only owned two different trucks in the last seventeen years--a 1995 Dodge w/ the 5.9 and a 2007 Dodge w/ the 6.7... Gave the '95 to my youngest son when it had close to 300K on it and bought the 07. I had to replace the transmission in the 95 model after I drug a 28ft travel trailer about a half mile when the trailer brakes locked up(hey, I was almost home). The 2007 has about 140K on it, the only money I've spent on it has been for mods- H&S MiniMaxx, turbo back exhaust, AFE intake.
If I don't keep my foot out of it, I'll probably end up having to replace the transmission in it too... 

Yes, a well maintained diesel will give you 500K if you keep it long enough...


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> Duramax - yes
> 5.9 cummins with a 6 speed - yes
> Ford 6.0 - hell no
> I drove a 05 dodge with very little issues for 7 years
> ...


I have 400k on my 6.0 with relatively small issues.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

If you're going to go back as far as an '03 you might as well go one year farther and get a 7.3L. The 7.3L fords don't have the pesky oil cooler plugging issues and EGR cooler failures. 

My 6.0 PSD is going in the shop right now for an oil cooler replacement to the tune of $1.5-2K. After I get that fixed I'm chaning over to catepillar coolant and a coolant filter to stop any future problems. I'm also getting the EGR blocked to solve that problem also.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> Duramax - yes
> 5.9 cummins with a 6 speed - yes
> Ford 6.0 - hell no
> I drove a 05 dodge with very little issues for 7 years
> ...


Well I guess I am odd man out. I have almost 200K on my 6.0.


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

251,000 on my 98.5 24 Vavle 5.9. Running like a champ! Drive it everyday.


----------



## THROBINROD (May 23, 2004)

I bought a 6.0 before doing the research. I did the full Bulletproof Diesel oil/egr upgrade at 75k and believe the truck wil last a long, long time now.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

The good ole 7.3's are gone but I had a 92 model non turbo and had 331,000 when I sold it 6 years ago. He doesen't drive it much any more but that dang thing is still running.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have any 01 5.9 with 387000 miles on it. I ran a compression test on it and it was as follows:

400,380,420,420,410,410 front to back. Very healthy for a truck with this many miles. 

Rear wheel HP on this truck new is 175-190. It dyno'd at 172.

If the truck is taken care of it will go way over 100,000.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

2005 2500HD Duramax around 110K. I drive it every day, short trips, long trips, towing, not towing. I treat it no different then a gas truck. As far as I am concerned the **** thing is still like new, all of it, not just the engine and drivetrain. Only things I have done are a window motor, speedo fix, and column rattle fix. The last two were know issues that affected most all 2005 GMs. If Ford or Dodge trucks are anything like my GM, wow they are all very good and you can't go wrong 100K+.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

So it sounds like the 6.0's have a lot of problems? That truck I posted a link to is a 6.0 its a nice truck for the money. I guess I should stay away from it?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

From what I have seen if the 6.0 has had mods on it then you stand a good chance of having problems
If its stock them seem to do a lot better 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 08 Dodge 6.7 with 103K and no issues to this point. I did however do the EGR delete and took the stock exhaust out but that was over 50K ago and never looked back. I intend to hit the 200K mark.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Have a 04 Duramax with 250,000+ miles. It is a daily driver doing farm and ranch work. Put a new water pump on it at 120,000 and a break booster at 200,000. Trust it to go anywhere and pull anything.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, I'm looking on autotrader and there are tons and tons of the 6.0s. Is there a good source for finding a truck besides autotrader? I know about craigslist but there isn't a way to narrow the search down on there.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

If you get a 6.0 get a set of electronic gauges like an Edge Insight. Program it ( real easy, 5 min job ) to watch your engine oil/engine temps. Engine temps should run 190*, and then watch the engine oil. If the EOT (oil temps ) get 15* hotter than the ECT (coolant temp ) then the cooler is plugged. Negotiate a $1500-2K lower price because that's what it's gonna cost. Also have the EGR valve either removed with a kit or an upgraded EGR cooler. The plugged engine oil cooler is what causes the EGR coolers to rupture and then when that happens you get water in the oil and oil in the water. 

You can buy an edge insight for less than $300. I have the upgraded one for installing a backup camera so it was slightly more. You can look at turbo boost, FICM voltage ( your injectors have their own control computer ) and lots of other stuff.

I wouldn't be too scared of a 6.0. They make way more HP and torque than a stock 7.3 and are very good on fuel. You just have to fix the known problems.

Good luck.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

TheGoose said:


> You just have to fix the known problems.
> 
> Good luck.


One other issue is the head bolts on 6.0s. If your cylinder pressure bumps up too high (e.g. from putting a performance tuner/chip on the truck) you can stretch the head bolts and blow the gasket. Upgrading the studs will take care of the problem.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

TheGoose said:


> If you get a 6.0 get a set of electronic gauges like an Edge Insight. Program it ( real easy, 5 min job ) to watch your engine oil/engine temps. Engine temps should run 190*, and then watch the engine oil. If the EOT (oil temps ) get 15* hotter than the ECT (coolant temp ) then the cooler is plugged. Negotiate a $1500-2K lower price because that's what it's gonna cost. Also have the EGR valve either removed with a kit or an upgraded EGR cooler. The plugged engine oil cooler is what causes the EGR coolers to rupture and then when that happens you get water in the oil and oil in the water.
> 
> You can buy an edge insight for less than $300. I have the upgraded one for installing a backup camera so it was slightly more. You can look at turbo boost, FICM voltage ( your injectors have their own control computer ) and lots of other stuff.
> 
> ...


x2.. Dont be afraid of mod'ed trucks. The 6.0 are great trucks with the right corrections. Im on 120k with my 6.4 and looking to go another 120k before I left it go. I have all the right mods & deletes to make it a beast and super reliable.

I have 589HP on avg to the asphalt.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BATWING said:


> x2.. Dont be afraid of mod'ed trucks. The 6.0 are great trucks with the right corrections. Im on 120k with my 6.4 and looking to go another 120k before I left it go. I have all the right mods & deletes to make it a beast and super reliable.
> 
> I have 589HP on avg to the asphalt.


spartan?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just looking for a truck that won't break down haha. I don't need 1000 hp. I just don't have a clue what I'm looking for as this will be my first diesel truck.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm on my 3rd now. i haven't driven any of them long enough to have those kind of miles though, so i'm no help for you there. I've got 9,000 miles on my 2012 right now


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

BATWING said:


> x2.. Dont be afraid of mod'ed trucks. The 6.0 are great trucks with the right corrections. Im on 120k with my 6.4 and looking to go another 120k before I left it go. I have all the right mods & deletes to make it a beast and super reliable.
> 
> I have 589HP on avg to the asphalt.


You have yours dyno'd? If so where did you get it done? I don't think I have 589 but I'm guessing I am pretty close. I wish I would of tuned my sooner. 163k on my 08


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> spartan?


H&S MiniMax



remi19 said:


> You have yours dyno'd? If so where did you get it done? I don't think I have 589 but I'm guessing I am pretty close. I wish I would of tuned my sooner. 163k on my 08


 dyno results for 2008 6.4 running H&S, Exhaust and & Cold Air intake.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Bobcat there is nothing wrong with the basic long block 6.0 Ford. If you want it last you must spend around 2k to upgrade the the oil cooler, egr and cooler delete. The heads, bolts and gaskets are fine if you dont run a tuner for extra HP. If you run it all stock you can bet the oil cooler and and egr system will fail. Some early to mid year 2003's had the 7.3 engine.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Bottomsup said:


> Bobcat there is nothing wrong with the basic long block 6.0 Ford. If you want it last you must spend around 2k to upgrade the the oil cooler, egr and cooler delete. The heads, bolts and gaskets are fine if you dont run a tuner for extra HP. If you run it all stock you can bet the oil cooler and and egr system will fail. Some early to mid year 2003's had the 7.3 engine.


Thats good to know. Do you think theres a HIGH chance that most of the 6.0's over 100K miles will need the oil cooler and egr upgraded with in say, the first 6 months? Or is it too hard to tell?

I'm just trying to budget my expenses. Thanks for all of ya'lls help. I know everything there is to know about my Jeep but its time to go bigger.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

If it is taken care of correctly they and other last for long periods of time. My wife's last car was a Cutlass supreme and we got 215,000 out of it and if we would of put 2800 back into it it would have ran some more miles on down the road but we scrapped it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I drive the **** out of my truck and it has a trailer on it 80% of the time, 298,000 miles and going strong! It's a 2003 7.3 and has a 4 inch exhaust and 100hp programer on all the time. If you change the oil and do regular maintenance most diesel trucks will last along time. I also get better gas milage than most gas trucks. I go through 1 high pressure oil pump a year(800$) and its cause the programer, other than that it's never been in the shop


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

I snagged a 2000 Ford f250 crewcab diesel from one you fine Texans in Spring 9 years ago and have put 200,000 miles on it and still have the original tranny. The 7.3 PSD is extremely reliable and very easy to work on if you have to. I just bought my son a 2001 f250 with a 7.3, great truck.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

100k is nothing on a diesel, especially the 7.3L, a tuned 6.4L, and have even seen a few 6.7L's with 100k+ on them. If they are taken care of they will last.



POC Troutman said:


> i'm on my 3rd now. i haven't driven any of them long enough to have those kind of miles though, so i'm no help for you there. I've got 9,000 miles on my 2012 right now


I just rolled 2500.. 

This is my 2nd F350 and 4th Ford. I plan on keeping this one. I hope to put a lot of miles on it. Guess I need to drive it more.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

BATWING said:


> H&S MiniMax
> 
> dyno results for 2008 6.4 running H&S, Exhaust and & Cold Air intake.


Wow that is a beast! Basically doubled the stock output. Does the stock 6.4 short block hold up pretty good to that much fuelling?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Jonboater said:


> Wow that is a beast! Basically doubled the stock output. Does the stock 6.4 short block hold up pretty good to that much fuelling?


Yes. H&S did a great job tuning and I love the 'hot ****" tune. Check out some of the supreduty forums and see how many rung this config and happy with results.

I cant believe I waited til 100k miles before I turned my truck in a performance driven reliable beast. I have fallen in love all over again with my truck.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Thats good to know. Do you think theres a HIGH chance that most of the 6.0's over 100K miles will need the oil cooler and egr upgraded with in say, the first 6 months? Or is it too hard to tell?
> 
> I'm just trying to budget my expenses. Thanks for all of ya'lls help. I know everything there is to know about my Jeep but its time to go bigger.


Its a gamble on any used truck not knowing the maintenance it received or what mechanic worked on it. Most all of the 6.0 I have seen have had EGR and oil cooler problems at or around 60-80k miles. If they have been repaired there could still be unknown engine damage until later. If you are looking to buy find a good diesel mechanic in your area to look it over for you first. 100k miles is nothing for a well taken care of diesel engine and in fact probably just broken in. I would suggest you take the magazine Diesel Power. They have many great articles and know how in each issue.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

tuners have over a 1000hp on a 6.4 stock block. main culprit of destroying bottomends on them is back pressure. 

6.0 have issues just like any other engine but if you delete the egrs and get all the crud outta of the coolant your oil cooler will last. theres a lot of casting sand and iron debris that doesnt get washed out in manufacturing. that and ford uses their crappy gold coolant. they finally stopped using it in their 6.7.


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

2003 2500 4x4 5.9 Cummins - about to turn 315,000. I have slept in this truck with it running all night in all sorts of weather and along with highway driving, duck season is hell on this truck. Over the years I have replaced the clutch, injectors, and had the 5 speed manual tranny rebuilt, other than that, normal wear/tear and I have only had to do the brakes once, that was at 280,000 miles. Do your maintenance as scheduled and I know these trucks will last and be hard to part with, good luck with your search...



Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Yes. H&S did a great job tuning and I love the 'hot ****" tune. Check out some of the supreduty forums and see how many rung this config and happy with results.
> 
> I cant believe I waited til 100k miles before I turned my truck in a performance driven reliable beast. I have fallen in love all over again with my truck.


x2

stock 6.4s are going 200k miles. theres a stock f450 with over 350k miles.
theres no stronger trans than the superduty ford during the 08-10 years. 
delete it and maintain it well and 300k miles shouldnt be outta reach.


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, and the fuel mileage is amazing. I hauled the boat, with 2 passengers to Bayou Vista last Friday from Brenham, filled up at Buccees( Meuschke), then all this week to work, back into Houston to the Galleria area today, and had a 1/4 tank when I got to Buccees on the way back to brenham today. I guess I got about 500+ or more on about 3/4 of a tank of diesel, pretty **** good for a 7000+ lbs vehicle...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Yes. H&S did a great job tuning and I love the 'hot ****" tune. Check out some of the supreduty forums and see how many rung this config and happy with results.
> 
> I cant believe I waited til 100k miles before I turned my truck in a performance driven reliable beast. I have fallen in love all over again with my truck.


i'd also check out the Spartan, i saw similar results. I never put mine on the dyno, but had a friend that did his and he got basically the same results as posted. I never did a full delete on mine, only DPF. Wish i would have done a blank from the downpipe. actually... quite a few things i would have done to that truck if i hadn't sold it...


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I have a 2001 Ford 7.3 Diesel 4x4 Excursion Lmtd. with 105,000 miles on it that I will be selling in the next 5-6 weeks, currently waiting on new family car to come in. Truck was bought new, has had Stanadyne in it on every fuel purchase, is stock, been wet nursed for its life and is in great shape. If I was buying it today the only thing I would do to it is repair the passenger side door lock that was punched by a thief who got nothing, and change the shocks. Truck has most of its mileage during the first 5 years when I was pulling my 5900lb boat back and forth to tournaments. Am only averaging about 5K miles a year now and since we use this as the family vehicle on trips wife wants a softer ride to visit the kids in La. Someone will get a killer deal on this truck. If interested, PM me.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> I've seen all sorts of things all over the internet about diesels lasting 200K, 300K, and more miles. I trust the opinions of 2 coolers more than most other forums.
> 
> I'm in the market for a truck and I'd really really really like to stick to a budget of $10K-$12K with $15K being my max. I know thats not a lot but its what I have. I'm looking for a 4x4 truck extended or quad cab.
> 
> ...


If your going to buy a high mileage truck, buy it from an individual that can provide maint. records etc. All diesel models have their little issues. I've had 7.3's, I've had 12 valve 5.9 cummins, and I currently have Ford 6.0. All had there strong points and their not so strong points. Just depends on what you want.

I'm on my second 6.0 (Ford Powerstroke), my 2003 I traded in with 293k miles and my current one has 215k miles. Granted I've invested the money and fixed the 6.0 quirks and it's a solid truck. If you're going to purchase a used diesel be careful, I'd recommend buying from an individual that can show you maint. records etc. There are some good buys out there if the truck was taken care of etc.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

My dad got over 600K miles out of his '96 Ford F350 Power Stroke that he ran hard. He worked construction & put it to the test. It did go through two transmissions but the mtr was still good when he sold it. The truck was falling apart tho. I just bought my first diesel a 2012 HD Denali & hope it lasts a while. I had a Ford F150 before that I traded in & it gave me no issues until the very end as the trans was slipping. I got 146K worry free miles out of it. Good luck with your purchase.


----------

